# "Skinny Fattie" Appetizers w/ Q-view



## adiochiro3 (Dec 11, 2011)

I made some "Skinny Fatties" and sliced them to serve as appetizers for a Christmas party last night. This was a group of people who have sampled my ABT's and mushrooms on several occasions, so I wanted to do something different.  I came up with this on short notice.

I started by punching apples with my medium sausage stuffing tube to create some apple logs for the fattie filling.  .








This method worked really well and had the exact desired effect.







I just worked my way around the apple and got 5-6 apple cylinders per apple Fuji apples were on hand.  I marinated the apple logs in a mix of brandy and brown sugar.







I used Italian sausage flattened in the usual manner in a gallon Ziplock bag (1.25 lbs/bag).







After a short chill in the freezer to firm things up, I cut the sausage into thirds right through the bottom plastic so I would be easy to transfer to wax paper for rolling.







I lined up the marinaded apples down the center of the sausage strip and rolled it into a mini/skinny fattie.







Took to an IT of 165* and let rest before slicing.







You can see one of the rolls opened up a bit -- oh well.  The would have been prevented with a bacon wrap, but I did not have any thin bacon on hand (only my BBB, which would have been useless for this application).  Each log yielded about 10-12 appetizers about the diameter of a 50 cent piece.







Not a bad presentation.  Momma was a little concerned that the apples would disappear while cooking, but you can see they held up perfectly.  They sure were tasty and quite a hit at the party!  There are a couple of things I'll do differently next time:

Bacon -- without a doubt!
Reduce the leftover marinade to a syrup and drizzle in the fattie before rolling everything up
Roll the apple logs in a thin pastry (crepes maybe?) before placing them in the sausage so the pastry can soak up some of the marinade
Can't wait to hear some of your ideas to tweak this one!  

Thanks for looking!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good James - bet that was mighty tasty


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 11, 2011)

James , Two l
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  !!!!!!

Great idea ! 

put on the "must do list"


----------



## frosty (Dec 11, 2011)

APPLES! Who' da thunk? Looks excellent though!    Looks wonderful!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 11, 2011)

WOW..   I like it 


:77:


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks good I think.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 12, 2011)

looks awesome! never thought of apples


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 12, 2011)

What a great idea, they look delicious!!


----------



## sprky (Dec 12, 2011)

*X 2.* Very great idea, I would never have thought of that. I like the idea of the pastry filling as well, bet it will work. However another post i saw gave me another idea for this. why not do the slim fatty as you did with a bacon weave and smoke then wrap that in the pastry, in my opinion that would be better then inside. Just a thought.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 12, 2011)

good job looks good, not a big apple fan though - but I would have tried without a doubt.


----------

